# cane sugar



## fletcher (2/9/13)

is this the same as raw sugar? i'm looking at making a coopers pale clone-y type beer and lots of recipes call for cane sugar. 

i've seen raw sugar; the granulated stuff you put in your coffee. is this the same thing, or would it substitute well enough?


----------



## Black Devil Dog (2/9/13)

Sure is.


----------



## fletcher (2/9/13)

haha. wow i feel special. 

google is my friend.

thanks mate


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/9/13)

The cane sugar referred to in most recipes is the white table sugar you buy for your coffee, tea or cereals.
Raw sugar is less refined and has more color and flavour than white sugar and will add slight color and flavour to your beer.
I'd use the white sugar unless the recipe specifies raw, brown types of sugar.


----------



## fletcher (2/9/13)

AndrewQLD said:


> The cane sugar referred to in most recipes is the white table sugar you buy for your coffee, tea or cereals.
> Raw sugar is less refined and has more color and flavour than white sugar and will add slight color and flavour to your beer.
> I'd use the white sugar unless the recipe specifies raw, brown types of sugar.


yeah the ones i've seen, for a coopers-y, carlton draught-y aussie kinda lawnmower lager calls for australian ale malt and usually cane sugar (and pride of ringwood).

was aiming for that. for most other beers using a sugar addition i normally use dex


----------



## Greg.L (2/9/13)

Cane sugar is plain refined white sugar, in the N hemisphere a lot of it comes from sugarbeet (EU subsidies at work). Same sugar, sucrose. Raw sugar is what the Americans call brown sugar, - supposedly before it is refined but I think often just refined sugar with a bit of molasses. Coffee sugar is different again. Brown sugar in Australia is sugar with caramel flavour, basically the same as golden syrup. Don't use Australian brown sugar in an American recipe.


----------

